# JUst got My Michigan Package



## Woodman1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ahh, cook off season. I just got my 2006 "Taste of Grand Rapids" pacgage. July 15-16.Michigan in July is wonderful,(as much as it pains me to say it.) This will be the inaugural cook with Greg on the "Northcoast BBQ Society" team.  (w/Uncle Bubba, and myself.) We have both an open category, _and_ a sausage category. Bubba will handle chicken since he had success in Ohio last season, and pork. Greg and I will fight out the other four. Just warning you now Greg, you will be totally humiliated in public if you back out! [-X  [-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll bet you guys have a good time and Greg won't back out. We would have to ban him from this board if he did!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 19, 2006)

GREG....Greg Rempe, he's going to be there? Oh Boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's the plan Dan!


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> That's the plan Dan!


I thought it was Stan?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2006)

Woodro, I gotta Virginia package ready for you right here!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodro, I gotta Virginia package ready for you right here!



It's a small package, but a package none the less!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodro, I gotta Virginia package ready for you right here!


Yeah, when is that. I think Lynn Shivers from IBCA (Mom) is coming up for that?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 19, 2006)

Rempe has 5 months to get his wife's approval to go so he better start asking now.  I think he should do ribs and let Woody do brisket.  Too bad we can't get BBQmm down.  He could ride down with the Dizzy pig crew.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh...sorry guys.  I needed 6 months to get approval!   #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Ahh, cook off season. I just got my 2006 "Taste of Grand Rapids" pacgage. July 15-16.Michigan in July is wonderful,(as much as it pains me to say it.) This will be the inaugural cook with Greg on the "Northcoast BBQ Society" team.  (w/Uncle Bubba, and myself.) We have both an open category, _and_ a sausage category. Bubba will handle chicken since he had success in Ohio last season, and pork. Greg and I will fight out the other four. Just warning you now Greg, you will be totally humiliated in public if you back out! [-X  [-X


 You read my mind, I was going to post to see if were any events in Michigan. Is there any more that you know of ? :grin:


----------



## allie (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey, I'm gonna try to make it to this one! It's only a couple of hours from where I live!   We all have to arrange a meeting place and time!  Course, we won't be competing or anything just browsing!


----------

